# Spider wrapping butterfly in silk



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2022)

I was watching a Gatekeeper Butterfly when it landed and seemed to be behaving strangely. I aimed the R5 + RF 100-500mm from about 1.5m away and saw through the evf that it was being attacked by a spider. After being completely wrapped, it was taken away and suspended from a stem. I think it is a Four Spot Orb Weaver spider. The wrapping is best seen in a an animated gif in the next post.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2022)

The spider spun the butterfly around and climbed up and down to wrap it thoroughly.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2022)

Very nice series . I really like the gif. Well done, Alan.


----------



## dolina (Sep 3, 2022)

Wonderful! I love the animation! Very illustrative!


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 3, 2022)

It's unusual that butterflies get caught in spider webs as they have a sort of powdery coating which helps them prevent getting stuck in a web.
great catch and great photos.


----------

